# How to help a stressed hedgehog?



## Lady Aurora

I am a new hedgie owner and have never even known someone who owned one. I have a hedgehog that I just got yesterday. He is about 6 months old and up til I got him lived a very neglected life in a tiny cage surrounded by birds in a pet store. The owner admitted knowing nothing about Hedgehog and was scared to handle him. She told me she just wanted to get it out the store and has no plans of getting another. She couldn't even tell me if it was a male of female.

I know Spork is male but is very stressed and scared when it comes to handling, besides being persitent does anyone have suggestions on how to make him feel more comfortable? How long should I handle him at once?

Any tips would be nice.

Regards,
Me & Spork


----------



## Hedgiepets

Put a blankie or shirt with your smell in his cage. I would to handle him about a half hour at a time.


----------



## LizardGirl

Kudos to you for taking him in. 

Yes, a blanket or shirt will help him associate your scent with security. Letting him just snooze in the blanket on your lap will help with bonding too.


----------



## ILOVElily

if u just got him dont hold him right away cuz he needs to get used to his new environment. Especially at the beggining dont hold him 4 to long or else he can become over whelmed as for calming him down... iam not sure my little girl always has loved her mealworms and at the beggining every time after i held her i would give her a mealworm and now i dont she also relaxes after a warm bath !!!

good luck


----------



## Bengall77

Wear an old shirt to bed for one or two nights then put it in his cage. He will learn to associate your smell with "home" and "safe". Do this once or twice a week for a few weeks and you'll see some improvement. Also, try taking him out of his cage and sitting with him in a dimly lit, quiet room. Just let him snuggle on your lap and talk in a calm, soft voice. It may take months before he is used to you. And don't be discouraged if he hisses or pops, it's perfectly normal especially for a neglected hedgehog. Right now he needs you to be strong and unafraid and in time he will come around be more comfortable with you. Also, I've noticed that with my guy food is a big help in getting him to socialize. He loves his canned mealies! It may take you a while to find a treat that he likes. And be careful to only introduce one new food at a time so that you can tell if he develops an allergic reaction.


----------



## Lady Aurora

Thanks for all the advice. Spork is slowly coming along. He still hisses and pops at me but it is taking him less time to uncurl and see what is happening.

I also discovered he comes out of his ball faster when I sing softly to him. 

He loves when I let him run around and explore the living and is more likely to let me touch him when he is exploring.

I hope by the New Year he will come around enough to let me pick him up without rolling into a tight ball.


----------



## Kalandra

Time and lots of patience is what he will ultimately need.

For hedgehogs I have taken in that were not handled much or were neglected I will sit with them on chest with a blanket thrown over them. I do this while watching television (quietly) or reading a book. Often they will start to uncurl and either snuggle or start to explore. This seems to help them learn my scent, that my movements and voice are not going to hurt them and just get them used to being around me. The blanket gives them a sense of security.

You may find that he will always curl up when you pick him up. Some hedgehogs are just like that. I've had some pretty friendly hedgehogs who would always curl up when I would pick them up. And one of them would pop and click at me. Once out of his cage he was extremely friendly though.

Good luck!


----------

